# Game 2: Los Angeles Lakers (0-1) @ Phoenix Suns (0-0)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

At least this nightmare season is almost over


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ugly defense, ugly offense so far


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jesus H. Christ this is tough to watch. ****


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lin gets punked on both ends of the floor. I wonder if the Lakers could beat the Royals in basketball?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Lin gets punked on both ends of the floor. I wonder if the Lakers could beat the Royals in basketball?


Whatever, he has the last four points.

Can't get shut out here now, can we?


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

mehhhh


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Without swagger, randle, kelly and a healthy Henry we don't really have any:

-3 point shooters
-good penetrators (step up lin)
-low post scorers

You're not going to score off passing until you get an open midrange jumper.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Here's some good news-

The Miami Heat started Shawne Williams


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Suns need to trade Alex Len for Mason 
Plumlee.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Stupid Giants


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ended the half well. I have a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Ended the half well. I have a good feeling about this one.


Phoenix ain't all that.

However, the Lakers are decimated with injuries. Can't see them beating anyone right now.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol 8 turnovers for Boozer already


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

This is just so painful to watch. We can't do anything right on either end. We couldn't beat the Girl Scouts basketball team.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Calm down Kobe, you gotta deal with this shit for eighty more games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing brutal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Since this is depressing as hell here is something to make you all laugh
http://imgur.com/60ZdzPG


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Looks like Big Shot Rob is just Big Rob now. :|

That guy needs to go on a diet.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I get to go into Oakland wearing a laker jersey Saturday night!

Lin is a pussy... Is he scared of kobe??


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I get to go into Oakland wearing a laker jersey Saturday night!
> 
> *Lin is a pussy... Is he scared of kobe??*


Why do you say this?

Did I miss something?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

#MissionMudiay


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The Suns need to trade Alex Len for Mason
> Plumlee.


Approved.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Clippers and Warriors next? Just great.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Clippers and Warriors next? Just great.


The west is tough.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The west is tough.



Change your username to Captain Obvious.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Change your username to Captain Obvious.


I just don't know why so many people predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the prediction thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't know why so many people predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the prediction thread.



Maybe I didn't pay enough attention but it seems like hardly anyone did.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> Why do you say this?
> 
> Did I miss something?


Because he's probably the most well rounded guard offensively on the team after kobe and he's making zero agressive moves.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I just don't know why so many people predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the prediction thread.


Are you serious? I would of been shocked if more than 3 did and that would include Basel.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Because he's probably the most well rounded guard offensively on the team after kobe and he's making zero agressive moves.



Which is the exact opposite of the preseason. It's only two games, but I was expecting a lot better from Lin. Needs to attack the rim.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you serious? I would of been shocked if more than 3 did and that would include Basel.


It was 6... and a few of them were not Lakers fans.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Maybe I didn't pay enough attention but it seems like hardly anyone did.


6... which felt like A TON to me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I did. But then again, I thought we'd be relatively healthy. Losing Young, Randle and even Nash hurts. Nick Young is our 2nd best player for Christs sake.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 6... which felt like A TON to me.



Six out of 80 (or whatever number it reached) is not a ton.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Six out of 80 (or whatever number it reached) is not a ton.


57 total standings posted. 10.5% of them predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the West. That is most definitely A TON.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> 57 total standings posted. 10.5% of them predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the West. That is most definitely A TON.



Wow, there were only 57? That's so disappointing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> 57 total standings posted. 10.5% of them predicted the Lakers to make the playoffs in the West. That is most definitely A TON.


6 out of 57 posters on this site said something looney and you're shocked? Did you sign up yesterday?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Honestly I didn't even take the prediction seriously. I made my prediction in 5 minutes and I don't even know if I accounted for division winners. Sorry Basel lol


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you serious? I would of been shocked if more than 3 did and that would include Basel.





Jamel Irief said:


> 6 out of 57 posters on this site said something looney and you're shocked? Did you sign up yesterday?


So you're shocked but it's not okay for me to be shocked. _TSK TSK_


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> So you're shocked but it's not okay for me to be shocked. _TSK TSK_


Fair enough. I guess Im more shocked you even noticed.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Fair enough. I guess Im more shocked you even noticed.


I'm a bit of a crazy person.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm a bit of a crazy person.



Agreed.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This team is just brutal to watch. Our defense is worse than it was last year somehow.

Our offense seems to be based around getting up a lot of long 2's, the worst shot in basketball. Can you imagine what the game would have looked like last night if Kobe didnt have a good game?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> This team is just brutal to watch. Our defense is worse than it was last year somehow.
> 
> Our offense seems to be based around getting up a lot of long 2's, the worst shot in basketball. Can you imagine what the game would have looked like last night if Kobe didnt have a good game?


No length, and Lin/Kobe are worse defenders than Blake/Meeks.

Here's the offense- pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, 18 footer or "do something Kobe"


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lin/Kobe are worse defenders than Blake/Meeks.


It makes me so sad that, so far, this appears to be true.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

elcap15 said:


> It makes me so sad that, so far, this appears to be true.


That wouldn't matter as much if TEAM DEFENSE was on point.

It just puzzles me how one can leave a player wide open in the 3 point line. It's just mind-boggling. If a guy is open on the line, it was because someone gone and help defend inside the arc. WTF? Better to allow a shot inside the arc in solo defense than leave a guy wide open for the easy 3! *3>2!!!!*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

well that has to do with the rotations breaking down. Our perimeter defenders get beat, then follow right behind their man (accomplishing nothing) instead of rotating over to help the helper.


----------

